

Ask HN: How long it took you to get your dream job. Why that long? - TheAlchemist


======
mtinkerhess
From committing to the idea to getting the position, a little over 5 years.

I was working on a corporate ASP.Net site when in early 2009 I decided I
wanted to be a game developer instead of pursuing my previous dream of being a
musician. I had published a couple of terrible games on iOS but wasn't
qualified to do AAA development. A few months later I quit my job and ended up
getting a position doing research programming in the AI lab at the University
of Michigan under John Laird, who teaches the game dev course there. After a
year of that I enrolled in the Master's program. By the time I graduated two
years later I had an offer to work at Microsoft, where I ended up doing game
prototyping for almost a year before moving to the 343 Industries team, which
I think marks me achieving my dream of becoming a AAA game developer.

------
Akuma99
38 years and still counting ;)

------
known
Dream job = Entrepreneurship

~~~
TheAlchemist
Yes, by job I didn't mean a company job - it can be whatever,
entrepreneurship, non profit etc.

------
joeclark77
Hard to answer this question. Funny thing is, once you get your dream job, you
don't stop having dreams.

~~~
dome82
I agree! Maybe, it is because of our tendency as humans to hedonic adaptation
([http://goo.gl/4EnTXL](http://goo.gl/4EnTXL))

